

How Starting a Company is like Jumping out of an Airplane - captk
http://www.billda.com/entrepreneurship-skydiving-and-inertia

======
pedalpete
I agree that 'starting a company' is the first step, but I disagree that
inertia takes over.

If that is what the author is relying on, I'd say he is more likely jumping
out of a plane without a parachute, a landing zone, or any idea how he is
going to get back to civilization.

Inertia in business only has an effect if you are continually putting in
efforts and those efforts sometimes multiply to create inertia. But like
riding a bike, if you stop pedaling, you'll coast for a bit before it all
comes to a hault.

~~~
captk
Great analogy with the bike - continued pedaling is absolutely key. I think
the skydiving analogy is trying to capture that feeling you have when you're
teetering on the edge of the plane that makes a lot of people turn back or
never jump.

After the jump though - the parachute and landing zone become critical.

